# My dog Bentz died this morning



## mariflo (May 9, 2011)

He was 13 and his body couldn't cope with a virus he caught recently.
He died in our arms this morning. I really hope he knew how much we loved him. He was our best friend and companion for 4 years. He gave us 4 years of joy and happiness and he loved us unconditionally, he forgave us when we raised our voice at him, when we got back from work late and were late for his walk, when we were busy soemtimes and didn't pay him much attention ... he loved us wholeheartedly. 
We will miss him greatly. We will always love him. He will always be with us in our hearts.


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 9, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss ... but there is something wonderful when you know you've been loved by a special friend and I'm sure Bentz knew he was loved ... as I can feel the love in the words you've written.

There is a beautiful poem called ... *Rainbow Bridge* ... it's been written for all the humans who've been loved by an animal and had to cope with their friend passing before they do.  I hope you enjoy it!  _(Please click on Rainbow Bridge)_


----------



## agriffin (May 9, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry!  {{HUGS}}


----------



## Marianne1 (May 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I am so glad your dog had four great years with you,I'm sure he knew how he was loved.


----------



## Hazel (May 9, 2011)

I'm truly sorry for your loss. We never have them long enough in our lives. I'm positive he knew how much you loved him and at least you were with him at the end.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 9, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Araseth (May 9, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that, sounds like there was a lot of love there both ways and I'm sure it made it easier on him, being in your arms.


----------



## Relle (May 9, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## nattynoo (May 10, 2011)

:cry:  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## krissy (May 10, 2011)

i am sorry.  :cry:


----------



## mariflo (May 11, 2011)

Thank you guys.

It's so hard going home to an empty house. We miss his sweet face lighting up with joy when he saw us walk through the door in the evening and squeaking with happiness, his warm breath on my hand trying to calm me down when I was upset, his little paw grabbing my arm tight to let me know he doesn't like me cleaning his ears but he trusts me, his guilty look when he did something he was not supposed to, his eyes focused on us almost without blinking every time we were in the kitchen cooking, the noise he made chewing on cucumbers ... 
We miss him greatly. He was the greatest friend we ever had. He was my first dog, calling him a dog is an understatement. He was so intelligent, handsome, loving and human in so many ways. Losing him is very painful. 

To all pet owners out there, show them your love every moment you have with them, make them feel loved and appreciated, don't wait for special occasions to give them treats, take time off work just to spend it with them, their lives are too short ... and we are all they have.

mari


----------



## Lynnz (May 11, 2011)

So sorry to read of your loss, I know our dog is like the third kid in the house and everyone loves him dearly. It is amazing how faithful they are and Paddington too is very forgiving of such a busy household. Cyberhugs your way.


----------



## falldowngobump (May 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your pet.  They really do become part of the family.  I'm sure he felt loved.


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2011)

"The best of friends leave pawprints on your heart"

I read that this morning at a local coffee/gift shop.  It's so true.

So sorry for the loss of your fur baby.   :cry:  :cry: 
(hugs)


----------



## Woodi (May 11, 2011)

Awwww, {{{HUGS}}} to you. 

To comfort myself whenever a pang of sadness hits me (I lost my own dear mother just 6 weeks ago) I send a prayer of thanks, and say the words "Gratitude"  and "contentment" as often as I can.....to focus on the positives that I received, and to forget the negatives (if any).

I hold you in my heart and prayers as you go through your grief. It's no fun.


----------



## Lindy (May 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.... **hugs**


----------



## Bubbles Galore (May 13, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (May 13, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## mariflo (May 14, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words.
Talking to my bf about Bentz we realized we didn't have him for 4 years, but only 3. He was such an important part of our lives that it seems he's always been with us. We have such great memories with him and he filled our house with such joy ... I really hope he felt our love. 
He used to be a great border police dog from what we've heard. When he got older he was brought into town to be a house dog. The family he lived with sold he house to a construction company and moved out. They left him behind, in the street ... The workers from the construction company felt sorry for him and they brought him to another site where we actually found him (we actually live in this building now).  When we got him we found infected pellet wounds on his back which means he had been shot at?!?! I can't imagine what he went through ... he was always terrified of the stairwell which made us think that something must've happened to him there. He was always terrified of being left behind wherever we went with him. He needed a lot or reassurance at the beginning of every trip we took him on, and then he'd calm down. The memories of being left in the street were still very vivid for him. What kind of people would have the heart to treat a dog like that? How could they shoot him? How could they push him off the stairs? How could they leave him in the street and move into a new house? Did they feel nothing when they did that? I don't think I will ever get my head around this.
I miss him greatly, I always will.


----------



## Hazel (May 14, 2011)

I don't understand people who dump or mistreat animals. Most of our furry babies have been foundlings who had been abused and dumped. It upsets me when I hear of abuse and I wish we could afford to do more. 

I'm so glad you found him and gave him 3 years of love. Dogs understand much more than people give them credit for and offer us unconditional love. I know Bentz knew how much he was loved.


----------



## kelleyaynn (May 14, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your pet.  Our furry children are just as much a part of the family as the human members.


----------

